# International 806



## RedneckMiller98 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey does anyone know anything about the 806? My family are ih fans but we don't have a ih. What are the pros and cons of this tractor and how much this tractor is worth or what would be a better option in the 75-100 hp range


----------

